# Roof leaking some times Burstner 747-2



## fairways (May 4, 2007)

I have a problem with the roof leaking around the window frame. Has any other Burstner 747-2 had the same trouble : I always carry the tools to fix stuff myself and did but was wondering if it's a one off or maybe a design fault ? 
Would be grateful if any others have had same experiences.
Cheers 
Fairways


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

WE have the 747-2 same as you and I have found that it is walking on the roof near the roof light breaks the seal on the mastic surrounding the roof light. 
There is not a lot of support from the habitation door forward so now I use a very long handle brush to clean the roof from the rear of the van. 

You can remove the window pane while standing on the table and repair the seal also while standing on the table. 

Andy


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

We have a 2004 747 with no problem, what year is yours?

Just got back from 2 very wet nights up in the Lakes, like I say, no problems.


----------



## fairways (May 4, 2007)

*Leak on roof seal*

Personally I have never walked on the roof but noticed when the habitation check was being done they did ! maybe that will explain why it don't leak until we go on holiday straight after service and habitation checks ? 
My Burstner is one of the first when they came out in 2007 love it and would not part with it just yet. 
Thank You for your replies it's a great help to hear from others.


----------

